# Tanganyikan question



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

For those with experience breeding Leptosoma: The females spawn regularly but eat the eggs after 2 - 3 days. Any recommendations?

Setup: 2 males, 4 females in large tank community environment


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I do not keep Tanganyikans so I'm only guessing, but from what I've read they like to be in larger colonies. Maybe since you have such a small colony the males may be bothering the females too much so they can't hold the eggs.?? Also how are they getting along with the Brichardi. If they(Brichardi) are breeding they can be relentless.?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Small colony - that's my suspicion too. The dominant male is relentless - continuously chasing the females. Problem is finding more fish to increase the group

Brichardi's are ok at the moment - not spawning = the are split into 2 groups of 3 and though territorial, are not a problem as the tank has a lot of space and they occupy a different level of the tank.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

It may be worth setting up a nurse tank to put the female once she's holding. Have you thought of ordering more Leptosma, more diverse gene pool as well? May be able to make the money back selling the young. Or is that my MTS acting up again?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Been negotiating another tank with "senior management" for a while now, but she's not buying the concept.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it could be that the eggs are not fertiled. Most of the time, when eggs are disappearing, most people will think the female ate them. I believe it is because the eggs were not fertiled, as the tumbling motion in her mouth, the motion actually broke the soft unfertiled eggs. It is more melted away then anything.

How about trying to swap the alpha male out and let the other male to have a chance to breed with the females.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good idea Charles. I will try that and see what happens.


----------

